# Medal of Honor : Warfighter



## Alok (Feb 24, 2012)

And sequel to moh2010 revealed. This will use *frostbyte 2.0.*
*media1.gameinformer.com/imagefeed/featured/electronic-arts/medalofhonor/Warfighter/MOHWARgenKEYART.jpg
Medal of Honor: Warfighter Revealed - News - www.GameInformer.com

*Update: coming this october.*..

Medal of Honor: Warfighter arriving in October - Report - GameSpot.com

Seems another BF3.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 24, 2012)

Niko and the MoH guy looks a bit same 

was waiting for this since i finished MoH. And i don't feel its just another BF3. BF3 is army vs army. its special forces vs terrorist (doesn't make much difference i know) at some half village kind of place. But what i really like here is the story + the team.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 24, 2012)

Wow I am playing MOH 2010 these days and enjoying it. Looking forward for this one.


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2012)

Can't wait.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 24, 2012)

Warfighter??

Sounds cheesy.

Let's see how this one turns up.


----------



## Alok (Feb 24, 2012)

Sam said:


> Niko and the MoH guy looks a bit same



 yes.

*@gameranand* i still didn't played MOH 2010. I want it to play before new game comes. So i request you to type a short review and also differentiate it with mw2/black ops.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 24, 2012)

You can say it plays more like BF BC2 rather than MW. Graphics also looks kinda good.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 24, 2012)

gr8 news....for FPS fans


----------



## Alok (Feb 24, 2012)

Last moh i played were Pacific Assault and Airbourne.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 24, 2012)

Nice 
Yet to complete Moh:2010[played half]
hope this one is nice


----------



## dibya_kol (Feb 24, 2012)

hmm.. Same engine used in BF3 and in NFS RUN. Hope IQ will be same as BF3.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 24, 2012)

Frostbite is a pretty impressive engine. I think this will be great.

Is it a sequel? 'Cause in the ending of MOH is seemed like a sequel is possible.


----------



## Alok (Feb 25, 2012)

^^as i said in the first post, it is sequel to MOH 2010.

*gamingeverything.com/wp-content/gallery/medal-of-honor-warfighter/medal_of_honor_warfighter-4.jpg
*gamingeverything.com/wp-content/gallery/medal-of-honor-warfighter/medal_of_honor_warfighter-5.jpg
*gamingeverything.com/wp-content/gallery/medal-of-honor-warfighter/medal_of_honor_warfighter-6.jpg


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 25, 2012)

Sam said:


> Niko and the MoH guy looks a bit same



Niko bellic joins the special forces  ...he was already an ex soldier.


----------



## Alok (Feb 25, 2012)

Gaming Everything  Blog Archive  First Medal of Honor: Warfighter images


----------



## Sujeet (Feb 25, 2012)

The ending of MOH 2010 left sour taste in mouth.
Hope this will feature better storyline.



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Frostbite is a pretty impressive engine. I think this will be great.
> 
> Is it a sequel? 'Cause in the ending of MOH is seemed like a sequel is possible.



Last Time

Single player ran on Unreal Engine 3.0
and Multi Player was on Frostbite 1.0.

This time the whole package will be riding on Frostbite 2.0!!!


----------



## Desmond (Feb 25, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> The ending of MOH 2010 left sour taste in mouth.
> Hope this will feature better storyline.



Yeah, it was too mushy and emo IMHO.



Sujeet said:


> Last Time
> 
> Single player ran on Unreal Engine 3.0



Whaaaa???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sujeet (Feb 25, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Yeah, it was too mushy and emo IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya! 
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Medal_of_Honor_%282010_video_game%29


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 25, 2012)

himadri_sm said:


> Niko bellic joins the special forces  ...he was already an ex soldier.



 working part timer in MoH !!!



Sujeet said:


> The ending of MOH 2010 left sour taste in mouth.
> Hope this will feature better storyline.



this was done on purpose. indirectly they wanted to say that a sequel was coming.



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Whaaaa???



SP & MP were developed by different teams hence different engine. maybe danger close team found it easier to work with UE3.0


----------



## Sujeet (Feb 25, 2012)

Sam said:


> this was done on purpose. indirectly they wanted to say that a sequel was coming.



Ofcourse EA cant let a legendary franchise die anyway but it could have been done in a much better way

We have got hundreds of games with superb endings which have got Sequels.

COD:Modern Warfare series..most common(and similar) ! 



Sam said:


> SP & MP were developed by different teams hence different engine. maybe danger close team found it easier to work with UE3.0



Actually it will be better to say SP/MP were developed by separate Dev Studio instead of Teams.

Danger Close worked on SP.
DICE worked on MP(CREATOR of Frostbite engine....easier for them to handle their own engine!)+ already proved worth of Frostbite with _Bad CompanY 2 MP_.

Anyways both studioz belong to EA!


----------



## gameranand (Feb 25, 2012)

MOH series has also gone COD way. Starting as WW2 shooter and endee up as modern shooter.


----------



## Alok (Feb 25, 2012)

^^well there is no ww3. And all stories from ww2 got spent already. Gamers needs change so it is.

And for future based battles there are already Crysis.


----------



## Sujeet (Feb 25, 2012)

and  ghost recon future soldiers
and deus ex...all time hit.....not the human rev..old ones ....with rpg elements



Kola2842 said:


> ^^well there is no ww3. And all stories from ww2 got spent already. Gamers needs change so it is.
> 
> And for future based battles there are already Crysis.



activison did gr8 job of picturizing ww3 in mw3 !
+ memorable one is Homefront...ultimate ww3 plot.


----------



## Alok (Feb 25, 2012)

^^homefronts was impressive , i liked it.


----------



## Sujeet (Feb 25, 2012)

...ya
only visuals were bit dated 
everything else was gr8
gunbattles were well balanced.
the plot was unique and so were the characters.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 25, 2012)

TBH no one can really visualise ww3.


----------



## Sujeet (Feb 25, 2012)

ok. Thats true. but one can attemt to visualize it to max accuracy.....afterall it all depends on him what he want to see....

other than COD And MOH ...which other games have successfuly utilized ww2 concept.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 25, 2012)

1. Brother in arms
2. Hidden & dangerous
3. Company of heroes
4. Command & conquer red alert
and a lot others. 
Do you know that ww2 is one of the most used concept or story in gaming industry.


----------



## Alok (Feb 25, 2012)

^yeah specially for fps and stratagy. I love COH.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 25, 2012)

1. Brother in arms
2. Hidden & dangerous
3. Company of heroes
4. Command & conquer red alert
and a lot others. 
Do you know that ww2 is one of the most used concept or story in gaming industry.


----------



## tkin (Feb 25, 2012)

gameranand said:


> TBH no one can really visualise ww3.


Tactical nukes, $hit will end before it begins.


----------



## Sujeet (Feb 26, 2012)

tkin said:


> Tactical nukes, $hit will end before it begins.



NICE ONE!!!

no one will ever know what the f&@? actually happened cuz there will be none 



gameranand said:


> 1. Brother in arms
> 2. Hidden & dangerous
> 3. Company of heroes
> 4. Command & conquer red alert
> ...




thanx...nifty list...quite handy for fps/ww2 lover
ww2...most used ....???...!!!!...always felt so...but sure now1!!!


----------



## topgear (Feb 26, 2012)

this should be better than the previous MoH


----------



## gameranand (Feb 26, 2012)

tkin said:


> Tactical nukes, $hit will end before it begins.



No one knows and lets hope it would never happen.


----------



## Sujeet (Feb 27, 2012)

^^ CANT see it coming ..atleast for now.... be relaxed buddy!


----------



## abhidev (Feb 27, 2012)

topgear said:


> this should be better than the previous MoH



yea it will be ...read that its gonna be built on frostbite 2


----------



## gameranand (Feb 27, 2012)

Yeah you read right. Expectations are high from this game.


----------



## Sujeet (Feb 28, 2012)

moh never disappointed in past in terms of solid gameplay and fun.
This time too i hope they will put up a nice game for fps fans.


----------



## topgear (Feb 28, 2012)

^^ my exp. is a little different - MoH AA, SH, BT and Airborne was great but pacific assualt and the last Medal of Honor was not good at all - I've not played a good MoH game for a long very long time - had to happy with CoD and BFBC2 and BF3 - so this time the devs should make some thing real good with a strong and attractive story line and lots of action packed missions so the gameplay can be great and also a good MP system.


----------



## Sujeet (Feb 28, 2012)

^^COD AND Battlefield are for sure better alternatives in terms of overall FPS package and story (Battlfield not that much).But still MOH 2010 was a really nice game with a more sensible and appealing plot in comparison to previous games in Series. For me Airborne was best in MOH series so far.


----------



## pinku1993 (Feb 28, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ my exp. is a little different - MoH AA, SH, BT and Airborne was great but pacific assualt and the last Medal of Honor was not good at all - I've not played a good MoH game for a long very long time - had to happy with CoD and BFBC2 and BF3 - so this time the devs should make some thing real good with a strong and attractive story line and lots of action packed missions so the gameplay can be great and also a good MP system.



I too agree on this.. though I think BF3 was having a pretty good story line .. CoD should improve their storyline.. There's loads of action.. No doubt abt.. I never wasted my bucks on any other FPS games.. rather than CoD series and the last two Battlefield games..


----------



## Sujeet (Feb 28, 2012)

^^bad company 2/battlefield 3 and mw1/mw2/mw3 ...for me are best fps games in past few years.


----------



## pinku1993 (Feb 28, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> ^^bad company 2/battlefield 3 and mw1/mw2/mw3 ...for me are best fps games in past few years.



Yeah Same for me.. But will try this one out if it gets good reviews and if disc will be available at a reasonable price.. I am on dialup.. I can't download from steam


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 4, 2012)

voodo(my fav) ,preacher and mother(looked similar to sandman mw2/mw3)..will be back.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2012)

I was kinda satisfied with metro 2033. Don't like much fps although I have played most of them.


----------



## Alok (Mar 7, 2012)

[youtube]H9iTpIw1oV4[/youtube].


----------



## RCuber (Mar 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ALnL6XiTXgQ[/YOUTUBE]

I am not impressed with the trailer, expected some game play footage.


----------



## topgear (Mar 7, 2012)

October 23rd !! a long wait is ahead


----------



## gameranand (Mar 7, 2012)

Not really unless you are waiting for this game.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 7, 2012)

^^


----------



## topgear (Mar 8, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Not really unless you are waiting for this game.



The last best MoH game I've played is MoH Airborne - MoH 2010 was not good so in a way I'm really waiting for a good MoH game 

on Oct AC3 is also going to be released and not to mention some other good games by that time for sure - so playing MoH Warfighter might be delayed further unless it gets some great number of positive reviews.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 8, 2012)

Yeah AIRBORNE was awesome. I enjoyed nearly every mission.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 14, 2012)

Got an email from EA regarding this game. You guys might be interested 


Spoiler



Watch the announcement trailer of
Medal of Honor: Warfighter
If you cannot view this email, please
click here
Prepare yourself for the next edition of
the most authentic shooter ever. Medal of Honor™ Warfighter is taking Tier 1 to
the next level. This time the
battleground goes global and the
action is even more intense. Make sure
you login into Tier 1 Central to get your
hands the latest intel, exclusive interviews and downloads.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 14, 2012)

^^Get ready for MOH!!...thats what meant to say in short!!!


----------



## Alok (Apr 13, 2012)

First official gameplay trailer
[youtube]fNQFig_258A[/youtube]


----------



## topgear (Apr 13, 2012)

^^ looks good but has a CODish feeling 

BTW, what's the meaning of " Pre Order for 40 Hour of Tactical HeadStart " ??


----------



## abhidev (Apr 13, 2012)

Awesome!!!! Has become more cinematic...nice!!!


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ looks good but has a CODish feeling
> 
> BTW, what's the meaning of " Pre Order for 40 Hour of Tactical HeadStart " ??



Maybe that your MP will start 48 hrs before others. Not sure though.


----------



## Faun (Apr 13, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ looks good but has a CODish feeling
> 
> BTW, what's the meaning of " Pre Order for 40 Hour of Tactical HeadStart " ??



Might be everything will be unlocked which will require approx 40hrs of multiplayer gameplay and ranking.

Like Battlefield unlock everything for Rs.1500....lol


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2012)

Faun said:


> Might be everything will be unlocked which will require approx 40hrs of multiplayer gameplay and ranking.
> 
> Like Battlefield unlock everything for Rs.1500....lol



This has better probablity.


----------



## topgear (Apr 14, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Maybe that your MP will start 48 hrs before others. Not sure though.





Faun said:


> Might be everything will be unlocked which will require approx 40hrs of multiplayer gameplay and ranking.
> 
> Like Battlefield unlock everything for Rs.1500....lol



thanks guys for the reply ... so devs of MoH Warfighter is planning fight with BF3 on MP gameplay .. but the only caveat is they may be just too late


----------



## gameranand (Apr 14, 2012)

Publisher is same. Same engine is used so they are not fighting with BF3 but they trying to get full control of FPS MP.


----------



## 101gamzer (Apr 14, 2012)

_Game Description
Look the game looks remarkably familiar to DICE’s Battlefield 3 – which in itself isn’t such a bad thing considering that Battlefield 3 is a technical marvel, particularly the PC version thanks to the next-gen ready Frostbite 2 engine, which happens to be the same tech powering the Medal of Honor sequel._


----------



## gameranand (Apr 14, 2012)

^^ We all know that already. Whats new about it ??


----------



## topgear (Apr 15, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Publisher is same. Same engine is used so they are not fighting with BF3



did not know that .. thanks for the info.



> but they trying to get full control of FPS MP.



they won't never achieve this


----------



## gameranand (Apr 15, 2012)

I know that they won't achieve it but still trying their best. 
They also tried to get control of RPG section by buying out Bioware. Look what happened now Bioware has lost its rep and respect.


----------



## Alok (Apr 15, 2012)

You know EA got "worst developer" award recently.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 15, 2012)

They are not developers. They are publishers. And they got worst business award.


----------



## Alok (Apr 15, 2012)

Oh i didn't read article carefully.
btw they are dev, wiki says.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 15, 2012)

They just renamed the developing studios nothing else.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 15, 2012)

gameranand said:


> I know that they *won't achieve *it but still trying their best.
> They also tried to get control of RPG section by buying out Bioware. Look what happened now Bioware has lost its rep and respect.



Battlefield 3.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 15, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> Battlefield 3.



So you think that BF3 has captured MP FPS completely.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 15, 2012)

Captured big enough market to be ranked above any mediocre wannabe's, opposite to what some people think ,That EA and DICE(the Real Players )cant achieve, its only a matter of time.

And moreover no single game can ever have cent percent dominance over any category or genre with so many titles(read competition) coming up everyday.

Till now COD has been undeclared king of FPS world.But with release of BF3 and tables are more or less turned for both EA And Activision.

Battle is not over dominating any particular genre of games and its specific to the case of FPS coz that genre attracts most attention and most loved genre with casual gamers numberin millions ,looking for it.
So every major publishing house try to make profit by seeking FPSs where as RPG is more suited for hardcore/elite/regular/say whatever gamers and hence in RPG genre ,studios are more focused over delivering quality product rather than just a run of the mill entertainment commodity and thats why we often come across FPS games which people prefer to say "sucks" but hardly any RPGs  fails to garnish respect from the targeted Audience.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 15, 2012)

Well yes in that case you right. BF3 has surely turned the tides of MP section. I know that no single game can dominate completely I was talking about higher value.


----------



## vickybat (May 23, 2012)

*Medal of Honor: Warfighter Preview*


----------



## cyborg47 (May 23, 2012)

Not bothered about the sales, or the fps crown but I personally enjoyed Battlefield 3 more than cod


----------



## gameranand (May 23, 2012)

@vicky
thanks for preview links of the games.


----------



## topgear (May 23, 2012)

Thanks for the preview link vicky - this time it looks nicer than the previous title.


----------



## vickybat (May 23, 2012)

gameranand said:


> @vicky
> thanks for preview links of the games.



You are welcome mate.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]7aiLV4VW8FU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]baS1CiL_rjU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 5, 2012)

okay now who else thinks the MoH demo kicked the BO2 demo out of E3? They re both scripted as hell, but I felt MoH was more dynamic.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 5, 2012)

WOOWW!!! The gameplay is super awesome....loved it!!!!


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Jun 7, 2012)

Is this game is up for preorder at any online store?


----------



## abhidev (Jul 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]1xG9T6h4foA[/YOUTUBE]

new mulltiplayer gameplay...looks amazing!!!


----------



## RCuber (Jul 12, 2012)

Holy Cow .. it looks amazing!!! Rs. 1499 for Limited Edition on origin, will order from flipkart when it becomes available..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 12, 2012)

RCuber said:


> Holy Cow .. it looks amazing!!! Rs. 1499 for Limited Edition on origin, will order from flipkart when it becomes available..



It's EA alright. Calm down. You already have Premium, know what I mean?


----------



## RCuber (Jul 12, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> It's EA alright. Calm down. You already have Premium, know what I mean?



ea ripping me off?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 12, 2012)

RCuber said:


> ea ripping me off?



Ye, and to me it looks like BC2 on Valparaíso and Laguna Presa.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 12, 2012)

I remember flaming NVIDIAGeek some time ago when he said that EA was ripping people off with Premium, turns out that he's kinda right and they're actually doing it, not on a larger scale though, you can expect more ripping in the future. The trailer, sucked, visuals looks great, rest is all the same generic crap with more staged battles and explosions, meh!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 17, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> I remember flaming NVIDIAGeek some time ago when he said that EA was ripping people off with Premium, turns out that he's kinda right and they're actually doing it, not on a larger scale though, you can expect more ripping in the future. The trailer, sucked, visuals looks great, rest is all the same generic crap with more staged battles and explosions, meh!



Yeah, I'm worried about the future of gaming industry. We need games like Dishonored, Watch_Dogs and some new IPs instead of milking the same series. 

And to argue that EA are indeed rippin' us off on a large scale. Here, mate, lookie here. 



Spoiler



Goddamned BF4 already. See? They ripped out our spine like a Predator with Premium. We've been had by them! 



[YOUTUBE]B9ZaUpHFDLA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gamebusterz (Jul 17, 2012)

I am desperately waiting for this one because of Frostbite, man it adds so much realism to the game, i watched the E3 gameplay and it was fantastic, like Battlefield but with a slightly different approach.

I didn't find the previous MOH good because it had a crappy gameplay. Anyways,this one is going to be A_W_E_S_O_M_E !


----------



## topgear (Jul 18, 2012)

here's one more reason to get MOHW-LE 
EA Announces Medal of Honor Warfighter Limited Edition to Include Access to Exclusive Battlefield 4 Beta - MarketWatch


----------



## funskar (Jul 22, 2012)

topgear said:


> here's one more reason to get MOHW-LE
> EA Announces Medal of Honor Warfighter Limited Edition to Include Access to Exclusive Battlefield 4 Beta - MarketWatch



lol
same link i was going to post..
Anyways Moh - Warfighter new gameplay trailor
[YOUTUBE]youtu.be/B9ZaUpHFDLA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RCuber (Jul 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]h8zoltkYhc8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RCuber (Aug 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]j6o3EvvFdak[/YOUTUBE]
impressive


----------



## samudragupta (Aug 2, 2012)

Im desperately waiting for this game... I hope runs on my pc...


----------



## topgear (Aug 3, 2012)

^^ your laptop is enough to run this .


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 3, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ your laptop is enough to run this .


Really?
Never checked a trailer before but after seeing it I gotta say the graphics is outstanding.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 3, 2012)

I hope music would be great with linkin park.


----------



## topgear (Aug 4, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> Really?
> Never checked a trailer before but after seeing it I gotta say the graphics is outstanding.



my previous answer in this thread was for _samudragupta_ and by "run" I did not say that this game will run with all maxed out settings on Op's laptop and I can't say about OP but for you better looking game is more important rather that the gameplay itself.

and is it even believable that you did not check a game trailer before ?? May be your browser has some sort of issue with flash/swf plugin - get it fixed


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 4, 2012)

topgear said:


> my previous answer in this thread was for _samudragupta_ and by "run" I did not say that this game will run with all maxed out settings on Op's laptop.
> 
> and is it even believable that you did not check a game trailer before ??


Oh, that's okay. I hope I will be able to run it at max though, weird, but I just hope.

And I meant the trailer of this game


----------



## topgear (Aug 4, 2012)

> And I meant the trailer of this game



ok .. got it.



ithehappy said:


> Oh, that's okay. I hope I will be able to run it at max though, weird, but I just hope.



have a look at this 

*Minimum :*
Operating System - Windows XP (SP3), Windows Vista (SP2), Windows 7
Processor - Pentium D, 3.2GHz / Core 2 Duo, 2.0GHz / Athlon 64 X2
Memory - 2GB RAM
Video Card - Video card must be 256MB or more and contain these chipsets or better: NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GT ; ATI X1900. Laptop versions of these chipsets may work but are not supported. Updates to your video and sound card drivers may be required.
HDD Space - 9GB
Soundcard - Soundcard with DirectX 9.0c compatibility
DirectX - DirectX 9.0c
Disc Drive - 8x or faster CD/DVD Drive

*Recommended :*
Operating System - Windows Vista (SP2), Windows 7
Processor - QuadCore 2.0Ghz
Memory - 2GB RAM+
Video Card - A video card with 512MB of VRAM and one of the following chipsets:  NVIDIA GeForce GTX260; ATI Raedeon 4870
HDD Space - 9GB
Soundcard - Soundcard with DirectX 10 compatibility
DirectX - DirectX 10
Disc Drive - 16X CD/DVD Drive


----------



## gameranand (Aug 4, 2012)

Game requirements are quite high.


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 4, 2012)

Yea, but the recommended one seems cool, should run fine.


----------



## topgear (Aug 5, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Game requirements are quite high.



I don't think so - even a sub 10k gfx card is not needed


----------



## gameranand (Aug 5, 2012)

I am saying that a 2 year old card which was purchased at 10K won't be able to run the game in its glory.


----------



## topgear (Aug 6, 2012)

A HD5770 performs on par with HD4870/GTX 260 - in some games faster and in some games a little slower and a HD5770 was never a 10k card and a long time back GTX 260 was available at ~10k and all of them are more than 2 years old card.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 6, 2012)

Oh nice then. I thought that 5770 won't be able to run game properly.


----------



## funskar (Oct 20, 2012)

Pre-ordered it today from game4u


----------



## dan4u (Oct 20, 2012)

ok guys, MOH warfighter is Published by EA and runs on frostbite 2 engine, like BF3. I don't know if there'll be a lot of difference between these two games, yea the maps will be different and there will be slight variations in gameplay, but the overall package seems similar. EA will probably release a premium, like in BF3, and make more money. personally I just see this as EA's way to milk the consumer....


----------



## gameranand (Oct 21, 2012)

Gameplay wise there would be small difference as both are based on same engine but hey gameplay of BF3 was very nice so I have no complaints about it. Story should be very good for the SP part.


----------



## dan4u (Oct 21, 2012)

yea I think the SP will be engaging, and MP might be more cod style.......


----------



## topgear (Oct 22, 2012)

So far the trailers of this game looked great - so Sp campaign is going to be very good IMO - at-least better than the previous MoH game for sure 

BTW, check out this news :
*gamingbolt.com/moh-warfighter-and-nfs-most-wanted-release-date-postponed-in-india


----------



## gameranand (Oct 22, 2012)

Well the release dates don't matter to me much. I usually play games months after getting them so.....


----------



## RCuber (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm going wait till the release.  Not impressed with the current game play


----------



## dan4u (Oct 22, 2012)

RCuber said:


> I'm going wait till the release.  Not impressed with the current game play



I second that. also there's a promotion in the US/UK, those who bought BF3 premium will get 50% off on MOH, maybe we'll get something like that around christmas/new year  ......


----------



## RCuber (Oct 22, 2012)

that 50% off is only for preorders.... might come down to 750 bucks .. lol let me check once I reach home..


----------



## dan4u (Oct 22, 2012)

yea its for pre-orders, EA might come out with some promotions during year end for India. its a clever way to make sales, those who buy/bought BF3 premium will get 50% off for MOH. if MOH doesn't sell well in India they might bring this offer for us.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 22, 2012)

Don't worry it won't sell better. Very few people actually buy games.


----------



## dan4u (Oct 22, 2012)

lol yea that's true, but some games (like BF3) is to be bought for its MP, if you acquire it "by-other-means" you'll only play the SP and that's like only watching the trailer of a movie.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 22, 2012)

BF3 is more than enough for MP needs from EA. Why would someone get this one instead of BF3 for MP.


----------



## dan4u (Oct 23, 2012)

^^ yep exactly.
 also the initial expectations of MOH doesn't look too good. analysts think MOH sales will disappoint, also EA hasn't given review copies to any reviewers, seems like they don't want any negative publicity.


----------



## sunnyhj (Oct 23, 2012)

Playing this game now  i'll tell u one thing that graphics are Awesome.. updated BF 3 gfx. And gameplay is good too..if u like bf 3 and need a game like that..this is a game for you.


This game is like MOH 2010 with BF 3 Flavor added to it.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 23, 2012)

How is the story of the game ???


----------



## sunnyhj (Oct 23, 2012)

So far so good..m in the middle of the 2nd mission and i'm driving a f%$king pickup truck NFS RUN style..this game is a mashed up MOH-BF3-NFS  

This game has hindi language..3rd mission takes place in karachi..in cut scene the crowd is yelling at us in hindi after we ram someone in the end .. "Iss kutte ko farrar mat hone dena.." "woh zinda toh hai?" etc etc... Lol


----------



## Alok (Oct 24, 2012)

^ Lol thats interesting


----------



## Faun (Oct 24, 2012)

thats urdu


----------



## topgear (Oct 24, 2012)

dan4u said:


> ^^ yep exactly.
> also the initial expectations of MOH doesn't look too good. analysts think MOH sales will disappoint, also EA hasn't given review copies to any reviewers, seems like they don't want any negative publicity.





sunnyhj said:


> Playing this game now  i'll tell u one thing that graphics are Awesome.. updated BF 3 gfx. And gameplay is good too..if u like bf 3 and need a game like that..this is a game for you.
> 
> This game is like MOH 2010 with BF 3 Flavor added to it.



Thanks for the feedback .. I'll think twice before getting this


----------



## gameranand (Oct 24, 2012)

Not very impressive for me as per screenshots and all.


----------



## sunnyhj (Oct 24, 2012)

well i've had some settings at high instead instead of ultra with 2x Msaa as 4x AA so it'll be a lot less satisfying for those whose rigs can handle everything at ultra. If you guys want to see the game in its full glory, youtube it..there'll be a lot of gameplay footage now available. 

The game is actually nice...but i kinda prefer BF 3.. That game has some kinda allure to it that makes me want to play it again n again


----------



## dan4u (Oct 24, 2012)

^ yep bf3 is  addictive, btw where did you get it from?


----------



## sunnyhj (Oct 24, 2012)

My friend's.. he actually bought that! saw me playing bf 3..liked it..but instead of ordering that..he ordered this ! i'll go to his home in a day or two..will post Multiplayer screenshots then! single player is not bad actually for 1-2 time play..

Here's some new shots i took..the more i play this game the more i'm liking it.. Now i'm thinking of buying it  Not sure about MP.. will play on my friends pc and check out some videos to see if this is worth it..maybe ea will launch MOHWF Premium as they did with bf 3

Funny thing is some missions are in Pakistan and the bad guys speaks hindi.. like i was in the open and not in cover and they say "Main tumhe dekh skta hun" 
" Main yahan hun" "Main uski maut ka badla lunga" " iss kutte ne garib jo maar daala"  when i shoot there guys and i was like..no offence dude but that garib was pointing his AK and shooting at me.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 24, 2012)

Wow thats nice. But there are no abusive words in these sentences which is quite rare at those moments.


----------



## sunnyhj (Oct 24, 2012)

Ended the Single Player Campaign..Good game..and storyline

Here some more shots for u guys

*i49.tinypic.com/5vnqbt.jpg
*i47.tinypic.com/ffablf.jpg
*i45.tinypic.com/975nih.jpg
*i50.tinypic.com/34ye2ya.jpg
*i50.tinypic.com/kd5on7.jpg
*i49.tinypic.com/1iy8gy.jpg
*i46.tinypic.com/14abe3d.jpg


----------



## dan4u (Oct 24, 2012)

the pics look decent, but don't know if its worth 1.5k, it seems SP is pretty short. it all depends on the multiplayer, but there's BF3 for that 


btw how different or similar is it to bf3??


----------



## sunnyhj (Oct 24, 2012)

Main theme is based on MOH 2010 they just added bf3 flavor to it..like melee is pretty awesome..u have a small axe for that instead of knife..u first go for the knees and then for the neck when u melee from behind. Mostly it is just updated MOH 2010 with BF3 Gfx.
U crawl and jump like u do in bf3. and u get 2 switchable optics in many guns like that of MW3.

if you've played MW3, GR-future soldier and bf3. u'll find that this game has picked a lot of stuff from those games and added it to MOH 2010. 

Bottomline is this game is quite different for BF3.


----------



## iittopper (Oct 24, 2012)

^^ thanks for the small review . Can you tell your system specs that are you running this game and how many fps are you acheiving


----------



## sunnyhj (Oct 24, 2012)

My specs are :-
i3 550 CPU
4gb ddr3 RAM
OCed 6770 1gb GPU
1TB 7200rpm HDD
Win 7 64bit

when everything on Ultra with 4x MSAA and 8x AA i get 35-45 fps at 1360*768 reso
if i up the AA to 16x fps drops to 25-29

Mine last Sreenshots were everthing on ultra at 8x AA and 4x MSAA u can see the FPS on top right corner

This game is just a little bit more demanding than bf3 around 5-9% more


----------



## dan4u (Oct 24, 2012)

thanks for that input, will wait for some price drops n then I might get it, right now occupied with bf3, btw what software are you using to record fps n temps??


----------



## sunnyhj (Oct 24, 2012)

MSI afterburner v2.1.0..But u have nvidia card so u'll need evga precision for monitoring. both does the same work and have somewhat same UI


----------



## Faun (Oct 24, 2012)

Afterburner works with nvidia cards too.


----------



## Jripper (Oct 24, 2012)

Hmm I guess the game is well optimised if a 6770 is giving 35+ fps at 720p.

@sunnyhj Have you tried playing at 1080p??


----------



## gameranand (Oct 24, 2012)

Well if 6770 would give 30+ fps on 1080p then I would say its pretty well optimized. At 720p its normal.


----------



## sunnyhj (Oct 24, 2012)

Jripper said:


> Hmm I guess the game is well optimised if a 6770 is giving 35+ fps at 720p.
> 
> @sunnyhj Have you tried playing at 1080p??



Nope.. My monitor reso maxed out at 1360*768.. i could try to use the my HDTV to check that but that'll be a pain in A$$.. just wait for 1-2 days.. someone is bound to play this game..Ask them..

but as far as i can tell..its same as bf3 in hardware demand just 5-6% more..u'll likely to get 4-5 fps less than BF3.

@faun...good to know..always thought that msi didn't detect nvidia cards..cause evga doesn't detect amd card..evga being nvidia only company and all..

it will give 30+ if u play at high with MSAA off with 2 or 4 AA.. With Ultra this card will die  being a mid range card it won't be able to maintain 30+ @1080 with high gfx games like crysis, bf3 and metro 2033. u need a better card and CPU for that.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 25, 2012)

MSI make GPU for both sides so obviously its software must detect them.


----------



## havoknation (Oct 25, 2012)

sunnyhj said:


> So far so good..m in the middle of the 2nd mission and i'm driving a f%$king pickup truck NFS RUN style..this game is a mashed up MOH-BF3-NFS
> 
> This game has hindi language..3rd mission takes place in karachi..in cut scene the crowd is yelling at us in hindi after we ram someone in the end .. "Iss kutte ko farrar mat hone dena.." "woh zinda toh hai?" etc etc... Lol



How did you get frames, gpu temp and other stats on screen? any 3rd party software used?


----------



## topgear (Oct 25, 2012)

^^ AFB and Precision both can do that


----------



## sunnyhj (Oct 25, 2012)

havoknation said:


> How did you get frames, gpu temp and other stats on screen? any 3rd party software used?



m using MSI afterburner.. there are settings for that u can use for ingame monitering...but all those stats are GPU related not CPU 

Look at shots and u'll see..

left to right

1)GPU Temp 2) GPU usage 3)GPU fan speed 4) Core speed of GPU
5)version of direct x ..d3d11 for directx 11, d3d9 for direct x 9, OGL for Open GL(e.g Rage)..so u'll know which one is ur game is using 6)FPS



gameranand said:


> MSI make GPU for both sides so obviously its software must detect them.





topgear said:


> ^^ AFB and Precision both can do that




thanks  updated my knowledge about that...see u learn something new every time u'r on net.


----------



## dan4u (Oct 25, 2012)

Seems like its getting poor reviews from all around 
Metro-UK:- Medal Of Honor: Warfighter review – lost cause
MoH Review Eurogamer
MoH Review Dectructoid


----------



## gameranand (Oct 25, 2012)

Well I didn't expected this much worse from this one. My expectations were not that much but still its lesser than I expected.


----------



## sunnyhj (Oct 25, 2012)

dan4u said:


> Seems like its getting poor reviews from all around
> Metro-UK:- Medal Of Honor: Warfighter review – lost cause
> MoH Review Eurogamer
> MoH Review Dectructoid




yup..the game has kinda clichéd storyline but which military game doesn't...u find a dangerous plot..u try to stop it...u lose some friends in the process and kill the villain in the end..same as every other military FPS game....these reviews are just Exaggeration it..but there is AI problems with this and sometimes bullets just pass through the cover. Otherwise its just like many FPS games u'll find in market. Nothing special but nothing to cry about either..

P.s.. I still like BF3 better than this and COD 
       BF3 multiplayer all the way!!


----------



## Reloaded (Oct 25, 2012)

Amazing gameplay. sound effect are mind blowing  


*i.imgur.com/s8Myo.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Oct 25, 2012)

Still not impressed with graphics.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 25, 2012)

Uff, can't wait to play!
Will it make any difference if I play this on Win 8?


----------



## dan4u (Oct 25, 2012)

sunnyhj said:


> yup..the game has kinda clichéd storyline but which military game doesn't...u find a dangerous plot..u try to stop it...u lose some friends in the process and kill the villain in the end..same as every other military FPS game....these reviews are just Exaggeration it..but there is AI problems with this and sometimes bullets just pass through the cover. Otherwise its just like many FPS games u'll find in market. Nothing special but nothing to cry about either..
> 
> P.s.. I still like BF3 better than this and COD
> BF3 multiplayer all the way!!



Yea but the campaign of fps games hardly matter these days, its all about the multiplayer. BF3, COD and now MoH, all have short campaign's. more focus is given to the multiplayer, but for that we've got BF3 for now. MoH should have come in next year, in the slot of BF4. EA's idea of releasing a fps every year seems to have backfired. RIP MoH, EA screwed you over.


----------



## sunnyhj (Oct 26, 2012)

dan4u said:


> Yea but the campaign of fps games hardly matter these days, its all about the multiplayer. BF3, COD and now MoH, all have short campaign's. more focus is given to the multiplayer, but for that we've got BF3 for now. MoH should have come in next year, in the slot of BF4. EA's idea of releasing a fps every year seems to have backfired. RIP MoH, EA screwed you over.



yup..but its not like i bought the game..was planning too...its my friend who got screwed  told him to go for bf3 but he said..naa its a year old i'll get this one...he had his dad pick up the game from US. His dad brought an xbox for him AND he was going to buy this for xbox with others his dad bought 4 him..took me 15 minutes to convince him to get this for pc. So only lost 1500 instead of 3000k 

I've actually saw some Multiplayer gameplay footage of this and its not bad..it kinda hangs in the middle b/w bf3 and cod. If u have bf3 then u don't need this. but if ur a hardcore gamer and have a BF3 premium then u get 50% off of this game which is not a bad deal for another awesome Gfx game like bf3. 

i just hope that dangerclose will keep this updated as dice do with bf3..otherwise with all these bugs pple might as well throw their money in the drain


----------



## dan4u (Oct 26, 2012)

well BF3 will do for now, might get this if its on sale, or maybe not, dunno........btw that 50% off offer is only in the US/UK right? I believe its not there in India, so 50% off in the US is $30 ~ Rs 1500,  that's the normal price here.......n tell your friend to pick up bf3 for pc, its worth it.....


----------



## topgear (Oct 26, 2012)

3 reviews so far 

‘Medal of Honor: Warfighter’ Review- Pull Left Trigger, Pull Right Trigger, Repeat
Science and tech: Review - Medal of Honor: Warfighter (Xbox 360 / PS3 / PC) | Mail Online
Medal of Honor Warfighter Review - Just Push Start


----------



## gameranand (Oct 26, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> Uff, can't wait to play!
> Will it make any difference if I play this on Win 8?


No, I don't think so.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 27, 2012)

oops..
*thedailypixel.com/2012/10/26/medal-of-honor-warfighter-almost-as-****-as-real-war/

I feel sorry for people who bought this game, hopefully they'll use some common sense next time


----------



## gameranand (Oct 27, 2012)

You should had came here sooner to save them.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 27, 2012)

Nah I dont think so, they would take it as a rant rather than help, lol.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 27, 2012)

Thank God, I had the power to resist EA's attractiveness. lol.


----------



## Running_bull (Oct 28, 2012)

MOH warfighter is really a good game ...go for guyz


----------



## Reloaded (Oct 28, 2012)

Running_bull said:


> MOH warfighter is really a good game ...go for guyz



+1 to that. 

The car case in Karachi was minblowing . Playing the Philippines stage right now.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 28, 2012)

Well its nice to see that at least someone is playing and liking the game.


----------



## dan4u (Oct 28, 2012)

IGN MoH:Warfighter Review Score:- 4/10
wtf How can it be this bad??? , or is everyone taking a swing at EA?


----------



## Jripper (Oct 28, 2012)

IGN giving a game 4. gamespot 6.5(i think). jeez.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 28, 2012)

Looks like battlefield set the bar too high.....


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Oct 28, 2012)

dan4u said:


> IGN MoH:Warfighter Review Score:- 4/10
> wtf How can it be this bad??? , or is everyone taking a swing at EA?



Are you kidding?? *is the game that bad??* its worst score than Hell Yeah! Wrath of the Dead Rabbit - PC - IGN


----------



## gameranand (Oct 28, 2012)

Well obviously game is bad and not compelling in anyway, but as for me I never go for reviews, I prefer to make a opinion after playing the game myself.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 28, 2012)

dan4u said:


> IGN MoH:Warfighter Review Score:- 4/10
> wtf How can it be this bad??? , or is everyone taking a swing at EA?



Fifa 13 is getting a lot of praise, so nothing against EA. MoH is the kind of game that gives the player what they would typically expect from a military FPS..set pieces everywhere. Some say its too cliched, 'been there and done that' type of stuff. It also fails badly on the technical level...bullets passing through walls, friendly AI not giving a $hit about you, uneven tiles as your enemy(yeah you heard that right, a sniper cannot kill you but a few uneven tiles can, with just one shot  ), clunky interface, stupid a$$ pretentious characters and story etc..

That's the reason I said I felt sorry for the people who bought the game. 60$ for a game that hasn't changed since 1999, takes itself too seriously 



gameranand said:


> Well obviously game is bad and not compelling in anyway, but as for me I never go for reviews, I prefer to make a opinion after playing the game myself.



That would be a waste of time, don't you think?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 28, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> That would be a waste of time, don't you think?



Can't say that. Some people may like it. If MoH:W's their first FPS, then they're sure gonna like it.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 29, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Can't say that. Some people may like it. If MoH:W's their first FPS, then they're sure gonna like it.



Exactly. You never know what others might like. The hardcore fans of FPS games might like it. For me its a waste as I am not much in FPS games but for FPS fan this game might be a good idea.


----------



## topgear (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm a hardcore fan of FPS games and reading all these posts and reviews making me confused ... I can't resist anymore .. I need to play this game to find out if it's good or not .. at-least the SP side which matters to me a lot.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 29, 2012)

topgear said:


> I'm a hardcore fan of FPS games and reading all these posts and reviews making me confused ... I can't resist anymore .. I need to play this game to find out if it's good or not .. at-least the SP side which matters to me a lot.



Well then play. Good for me as I'll get a first hand feedback from you.


----------



## topgear (Oct 30, 2012)

you can count on that


----------



## gameranand (Oct 30, 2012)

Well what can I say. Good for you, Good for me.


----------



## Reloaded (Nov 2, 2012)

gameplay  [not for haters  ]


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 9, 2012)

Hmm!
Navy SEAL Team Six Members Disciplined - Yahoo! News


----------



## topgear (Nov 10, 2012)

Well - played this game for 3.5 Hours and my impression about this game has changed - it's a lot better than the previous MoH - the gameplay can be easily compared with latest CoD games and sometime it's even better  - A must play game of this year ...


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 10, 2012)

topgear said:


> Well - played this game for 3.5 Hours and my impression about this game has changed - it's a lot better than the previous MoH - the gameplay can be easily compared with latest CoD games and sometime it's even better  - A must play game of this year ...



faced the toughest boss yet? the uneven tiles?


----------



## topgear (Nov 11, 2012)

^^ no and actually not a single issue you mentioned on the post # 172 on the previous page


----------



## Thunder (Nov 11, 2012)

Finished the game yesterday. The Single Player Campaign was great. It was a nice mix of fps and nfs 
I faced only 1 bug in the game when the next level was not loading after the Dubai Mission.  But apart from that it was a good game. 

@topgear The Ending is pretty nice, you will enjoy it  . Do post here when you finish the game  

I found the ending much better than all the CoD's but then again that's just me.


----------



## topgear (Nov 11, 2012)

I will


----------



## kartikoli (Nov 11, 2012)

Started the game yesterday


----------



## gameranand (Nov 11, 2012)

How long is SP campaign ??


----------



## topgear (Nov 12, 2012)

Thunder said:


> Finished the game yesterday. The Single Player Campaign was great. It was a nice mix of fps and nfs
> *I faced only 1 bug in the game when the next level was not loading after the Dubai Mission.  But apart from that it was a good game. *
> 
> @topgear The Ending is pretty nice, you will enjoy it  . Do post here when you finish the game
> ...



I've not faced any such issue but occasionally the game will hang for a moment - say for 5 seconds when you finish one mission and before the starting of the cutscene of the next mission ..


----------



## Reloaded (Nov 14, 2012)

Last stage of the game. Don't miss the song at the end


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 12, 2012)

Just started this, been playing for an hour, I like it so far. Graphics are good, gameplay too, too easy still, loved the sniping technique, car chase, nice all over. Let's see...


----------



## gameranand (Dec 12, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> Just started this, been playing for an hour, I like it so far. Graphics are good, gameplay too, too easy still, loved the sniping technique, car chase, nice all over. Let's see...



I am glad you are liking some game. 

*Note* - This is not sarcasm.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 12, 2012)

Well I like 9/10 games I decide to play.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 14, 2012)

I think I am on the last mission, is there a way to change difficulty level?

Never mind, finished. SP campaign is short, too short imo. Just when I got more interested it finished! Nice game. Definitely worth playing  Graphics were okay, gameplay was very good, however pretty easy on Normal. Enjoyed the short racing. Sensable story at least! Just wished the ending had more thrill play wise than nice cinematic effect.
7/10.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 14, 2012)

^^ Gameplay time ??


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 14, 2012)

Shorter than BOII for sure, didn't count, but I think ~6 hours.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 14, 2012)

Hmm.....Seems OK.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 14, 2012)

well I have never played any of MOH games..is warfighter worth?
if its COD type then I might give it a try


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 14, 2012)

It belongs to the same genre, or you can easily call it a COD clone. But the glitches and bugs are new though


----------



## gameranand (Dec 14, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> well I have never played any of MOH games..is warfighter worth?
> if its COD type then I might give it a try



Previously MOH series was better than COD series but with this game they are all the same so you can go for it if you like COD games.


----------



## topgear (Dec 15, 2012)

@ *Zangetsu* - if you need a real feeling of MoH start with Alied Assault - Play breakthrough and Spearhead exp. packs, Jump to Airborne - skip Pacific assault and MoH 2010. About Warfighter - it's a mix of more COD and BF3 but at-least it's it's better the previous 2010 version - so it's worth giving a try but don't forget to play the previous MoH titles atleat AA and AB - both are the best MoH games ever made IMO.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 15, 2012)

All MOH games before 2010 were quite good. With 2010 it went down the hill. Very SAD.


----------



## topgear (Dec 16, 2012)

don't include Pacific Assault - it gave me headaches.


----------



## tkin (Dec 16, 2012)

*MOH Warfighter Compact Review(SP Only):*

*Story:* Well, one word for it, it sucks, no plot, no continuity, no suspense and finally no climax, the ending felt like a mid mission scene and it was cr@p, no arguably this game is made for MP so they skipped SP, and this is inexcusable, MP oriented games can have a good, even a great story, COD MW series had a really great story with awesome cliffhangers to go with it, black ops 1 and 2 although different stories but were neatly detailed, I pretty much loved the story in black ops 2, how they managed to mix old with the new. MOH story was meh.

*5/10*

*Gameplay:* Well, again, its doesn't live upto standards.

1. Lets start with weapons, there are an abysmally low no. of guns in this game(SP campaign), pretty much the entire game you'll be carrying useless guns, when in a long range battle your default loadout is a submachine gun and a pistol, on one occassion a shotgun as well, and enemies carry only blasted Kalashnikovs and sometimes a bland shotgun, now I am certain even Modern warfare 1 had a better selection of guns suited to various missions, and love it when player character whips out a sniper rifle out of his a$$ and puts it back after a scripted event. Also add to that lack of weapon loadout selection, this isn't a common feature in games but after coming from Black ops 2 I was really expecting this. Next is the fact you can't replace a gun, the entirety of the missions you are stuck with an useless pistol, wtf? Also the default sniper rifle is bolt action, again, 21st century, semi auto sniper gawd damn it. Black ops 2 ruined me in this dept, from now on I'll bench every games gun selection and loadouts with that.

2. Also noted, gawddamn nightvision, if you can't use it, what's the use of wearing a f'n nightvision goggles, there are places in the game so dark that it literally is pitch black, in the dark you are blind but wait, your enemies have magic vision and can nail you across the courtyard, but fear not, when you engage your own nightvision(scripted event) they all go blind, again magic. Also all enemies carry torchlght on their guns so you can shoot them, du du du dumb.

3. Overkill with weapon recoil, wayyy too much recoil, almost all default loadout guns kick like a mule but not that much of an issue, what really bothered me was the mouse, the cursor isn't smooth, it jerks to a halt, and sometimes overshoots the target, imagine the nightmare when sniping, I play as a sniper mostly, headshots galore, but with this that's a bit too clumsy. 

4. Lack of map  variations, all maps are same, dusty ruins or storage bunkers, learn from black ops 2 for pete's sake.

5. Lack of gadgets, again 21st century, a simple robot isn't good enough and I can bet it was a last minute addition, also no other techs used in game, and no special grenades, only standard frags, no flashbang? We'd been using that for over 5 yrs now, all most all games have them(I'm not sure about this, did I miss it?) And breach techniques are plain dumb, what does it do? Why the variations? I had same response with a kick and a sheet charge. Do they actually differ somehow?

6. Enemy AI is good, this I'll praise, they'll duck and cover, ambush you, flank you if needed, they are smart and provides a worthy challenge. Friendly AI is a mess, shoot through walls? Check, push me away from cover and get me killed? Check, shooting at the sky? Check, running in front and blocking the view? Doubly check, and while blocking view, magically allow enemy bullets to pass? Hell yeah 

7. Loved the car chases, controls were surprisingly well done, praise it. Heard NFS team worked on it, thank god, maybe they should've allowed Dice to work on the f'n game itself.

7/10

*Graphics:* Praise the frostbite 2 engine yada yada.

7.5/10

*Sound:* It was really good, from weapon sounds to music. Character voices were also properly done as well.

8.5/10

:::::::7/10

My Verdict: Maybe Warfighter should have been a driving game. *Medal of Honor: Wardriver*

Disclaimer: The above review had been deeply influenced by my recent playing of Black Ops 2


----------



## topgear (Dec 17, 2012)

I mostly agree with your review but the guns in game are fine IMO - I like SMGs, Pistols, Rifles and shotguns more than sniper rifle and when the situation is hard and you have a pistol/shotgun the real fun begins. You need to use cover, reload and ammo very thoughtfully though I agree for ultra long range targets shotgun is not a good option but for that we got the sniper rifle which most of the games provides as a must have before starting some specific missions which can't be passed without one.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks guys for the answer


----------



## kapilove77 (Dec 24, 2012)

Deal going on game4u 899 rupees only


----------



## RCuber (Dec 24, 2012)

^^ Thanks.. will buy tonight.. Home | Medal of Honor: Warfighter |Medal of Honor: Warfighter 

BTW.. Whats the download size?

Changed my mind.. not buying it as I am not happy with the reviews of MP..


----------



## tkin (Dec 24, 2012)

RCuber said:


> ^^ Thanks.. will buy tonight.. Home | Medal of Honor: Warfighter |Medal of Honor: Warfighter
> 
> BTW.. Whats the download size?
> 
> Changed my mind.. not buying it as I am not happy with the reviews of MP..


Buy far cry 3, I'm buying it soon, its worth every paisa and more. MOHWF is cr@p.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 24, 2012)

Last week I went to pick up FC3.. it was not available.. then picked up AC3 which turned out to be crap..  .. wasted 1K on that..


----------



## tkin (Dec 24, 2012)

RCuber said:


> Last week I went to pick up FC3.. it was not available.. then picked up AC3 which turned out to be crap..  .. wasted 1K on that..


Flipkart?


----------



## RCuber (Dec 24, 2012)

^^ no picked it off Landmark.. Lets get back to topic


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 19, 2013)

Any reviews or stats on MOHW multiplayer?? I am looking to pick this up as Maxis is offering it for free (thanks to f@@#$ed up lauch of Simcity 2013).

Should I go for it as the other games they are offering arent of my interest (BF3 - I already have it. )


----------



## gameranand (Mar 22, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> Any reviews or stats on MOHW multiplayer?? I am looking to pick this up as Maxis is offering it for free (thanks to f@@#$ed up lauch of Simcity 2013).
> 
> Should I go for it as the other games they are offering arent of my interest (BF3 - I already have it. )



Skip the game.......Get something else.


----------

